# November in Dubai



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

A selection of pictures from my recent trip to Dubai.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

very nice pics , i miss that city. What temperature was there in november?


----------



## MWC (Jun 25, 2007)

Would love to spend november there. Awesome pictures thank you


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

garcia.calavera said:


> very nice pics , i miss that city. What temperature was there in november?


Around 32-34°C at day and 26-28° at night.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

^^
Sick. I hate temperatures over 25 C. I don't understand who want live place like that.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ I dont.. I even cant sleep with temp of 24°C at night :/


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Your pictures are great. They show most landmarks as well as street (beach) life.

But, how was your experiece there?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Mike____ said:


> ^^ I dont.. I even cant sleep with temp of 24°C at night :/


Have you heard about air condition?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

apinamies said:


> ^^
> Sick. I hate temperatures over 25 C. I don't understand who want live place like that.





Mike____ said:


> ^^ I dont.. I even cant sleep with temp of 24°C at night :/


Warm countries like UAE have very good ventilation system in place. Structures are built to make it cool inside , and there are proper cooling methods like ceiling fans, ventilators and air-conds :cheers:

These are very much absent in temperate zones, as builders need to take into account not just Summer, but other seasons as well.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> Warm countries like UAE have very good ventilation system in place. Structures are built to make it cool inside , and there are proper cooling methods like ceiling fans, ventilators and air-conds :cheers:
> 
> These are very much absent in temperate zones, as builders need to take into account not just Summer, but other seasons as well.


Yeah only if you are rich. I am sure underpaid indian workers in Dubai don't have the ability to afford air conditioning. Having those really high temperatures is really not natural and our bodies are not designed to cope with such heat. Cold is much better :cheers:


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cool photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and very nice photos from Dubai


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

hellospank25 said:


> Yeah only if you are rich. I am sure underpaid indian workers in Dubai don't have the ability to afford air conditioning. Having those really high temperatures is really not natural and our bodies are not designed to cope with such heat. Cold is much better :cheers:


you don't have to be rich to have a small AC  , besides people have been living in hot desert areas for thousands of years , i doubt they had air conditioning. Not to mention ,If living in Dubai is bad ,then i guess is bad living in the US (florida and the south have similar humidity and temperatures) or southern Spain , Italy , etc). Personally i prefer extreme hot over extreme cold , it's way more acceptable in the coastal desert than siberia :lol:


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice pictures 



hellospank25 said:


> Yeah only if you are rich. I am sure underpaid indian workers in Dubai don't have the ability to afford air conditioning. Having those really high temperatures is really not natural and our bodies are not designed to cope with such heat. Cold is much better :cheers:


the same underpaid Indian worker would not have air conditioning in his native India also, and would live even worse off money wise


----------



## MWC (Jun 25, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> Yeah only if you are rich. I am sure underpaid indian workers in Dubai don't have the ability to afford air conditioning. Having those really high temperatures is really not natural and our bodies are not designed to cope with such heat. Cold is much better :cheers:


Incorrect. Civilization started in Africa where you have even worse heat. The Egyptians didn't have air conditioning and neither did other great civilizations.


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

Assemblage23 said:


> Your pictures are great. They show most landmarks as well as street (beach) life.
> 
> But, how was your experiece there?


Thanks. 

My experience was very good. There were some things I didn't quite like, but none of them was major. For example small or no sidewalks in many parts of the city, I am not used to that. But I understand the reasons for all of them and the "negative" things were also a part of the interesting experience of Dubai.

The only major negative was that I didn't manage to take a picture of some Bugatti Veyron. 

The temperatures were quite high, but I like it hot.  And air conditioning is really everywhere. Even bus stops have AC.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

>


got damn son!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I thought the same :cheers:


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

I was thinking that all the time I was on the beach... :nuts:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh GOSH I WANT AIR CONDITION IN BRAZILIAN BUS STOP HAHAHAHAHA


----------

